# Fly fishing trip advice request



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I want to take my teenage son on a fly fishing trip. He’s never fly fished but has bass fished with me since he was 4. We are looking for a drive-to fly fishing destination (preferably within 6 hours of Columbus) that is in the mountains and isn’t super technical small stream fly fishing.

Any thoughts someone with more fly fishing experience might have? Guess for how I’m thinking Tennessee or West Virginia waters but I’m no where near being able to narrow it down. Preference would also be the opportunity for good numbers/action and not necessarily trophy fisheries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Hello first off let's gets some more info. 

What types of fish do you want to fish for? 

can you read water and make decisions on how to fish the water? 

are you looking to dry fly fish, streamer fish, or nymph fish?

What time of year are you wanting to take said trip?

Are you going to be camping?

What weight fly rods are you going to bring? 

When you say small streams and since all things in size are different from person to person. What is your definition of small stream.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Other things to think about is if you choose one creek, river, or ditch over others you need a back up plan. Mother nature is a fickle gal and if your body of water becomes unfishable or in a drought condition you need a back up plan. 

I know every trip I go on I have a laundry list of back ups and that's unless it's saltwater fly fishing then I just deal with the hand I get dealt.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Shenandoah Valley. There are spring creeks in the valley and brookie fishing in the mountains. Contact Mossy Creek Fly Fishing, Harrisonburg, VA.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

tailwaters in east TN are great for a beginner. lots of space to cast and you can wade or drift in boat depending on TVA dam discharge rates - and the discharge plan is advertised 24hrs in advance - there is also a recreation pattern they follow in summer so you can more easily plan a fishing trip.

i have fly-fish drift fished the Clinch river near Norris TN a few times with guide Rocky Cox 865-388-9802 rockytopanglers.com. there are also lots of streams in the smokies (about hour from Norris), however for a beginner, there is more fish to catch on the Clintch. and the small streams in the smokes tend to get crowded and some heat up too much in summer. the tailwaters do not have this problem so holds more and larger fish throughout the year.

give Rocky a call - and good luck.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Thx guys. We would be hiring a guide for full days for our two-day trip in September or October. We do not want to camp and would love to find a lodge on/near the water. We would want to fly fish for trout but could care less how we would catch them as far as dry flies, midges, subsurface-whatever the guide says is best is what we’d do.

We will be relying on guide for all of our gear, and we do want to wade. I have fly fished several small streams in the country that have brush/trees around and over the stream-want to avoid this type of technical fly fishing since my son is brand new to fly fishing. I’d like wide-open streams where there is little chance for your back cast to snag up with canopy and shoreline trees/brush. 

Icing on the cake would be to have a small town nearby with a few restaurants to choose from. Or the lodge having a restaurant.

Thanks again for your advice so far-hope this helps clarify a few other items. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

A longer ride for you but you may want to consider Michigan. The NW side has some beautiful rivers and streams with great fly fishing and you may get into the salmon spawn.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Hatchery creek at Lake Cumberland might provide a great opportunity especially for a beginner fly fisherman and nearby Lure Lodge at the State park is an affordable place to stay. You can stay in the lodge or rent a small cabin.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

joekacz said:


> A longer ride for you but you may want to consider Michigan. The NW side has some beautiful rivers and streams with great fly fishing and you may get into the salmon spawn.


I have fished some of the NW trout streams and found them super tough! But the salmon run is lots of fun. He is also interested more specifically in fishing in the mountains. That’s why I was thinking TN or WVa. Michigan streams are beautiful though. Also have lots of fish but compared to Utah, Colorado, Wisconsin fly fishing I’ve done, those Michigan inland trout are really tough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

Check out Elk Springs in WV. You will not be disappointed. 









ELK SPRINGS RESORT & FLY SHOP


Eastern Fly Fishing destination Resort. We have the largest fly shop in the mid Atlantic states with guide service, lodging, restaurant and all sits on the banks of the famous Elk River.



www.elkspringswv.com


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

And if you’re not interested in hiring a guide service and more into planning a diy trip, let me know. Grew up in the hills of WV fly fishing, can provide some leads on good fisheries.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

If you go to Orvis and check out their flyfishing schools page you will get an idea of what's actually available with 5 hours of Columbus. You would be surprised. I can vouch for a place I went to back in 2010. It ain't cheap but it was the best trout fishing I ever did. It was the Greenbriar Resort in WV. If you go during the week it may be cheaper. They have a stream running through the resort between their golf courses. The stream was filled with 14 to 17 " rainbows that you can catch on dry flies. There is an outfitter on site if you need a guide or lessons. There are also plenty of other streams in the area.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

18inchBrown said:


> If you go to Orvis and check out their flyfishing schools page you will get an idea of what's actually available with 5 hours of Columbus. You would be surprised. I can vouch for a place I went to back in 2010. It ain't cheap but it was the best trout fishing I ever did. It was the Greenbriar Resort in WV. If you go during the week it may be cheaper. They have a stream running through the resort between their golf courses. The stream was filled with 14 to 17 " rainbows that you can catch on dry flies. There is an outfitter on site if you need a guide or lessons. There are also plenty of other streams in the area.


I’ve fished the Greenbriar and yes it’s got a silly number of fish! It was almost too easy really. But that’s not a bad call especially for a beginner. As you said, it’s also pretty expensive. I was there for a work conference once so I took advantage of the opportunity and fished for a few hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

CalebBone said:


> Check out Elk Springs in WV. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This sounds pretty interesting. Have you heard of Harman’s ? Thoughts on Harman’s vs Elk Springs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalebBone (Aug 29, 2015)

bman said:


> This sounds pretty interesting. Have you heard of Harman’s ? Thoughts on Harman’s vs Elk Springs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes sir, heard of Harmans. I would say Elk Springs is going to be more authentic. Plenty of room to learn to cast, big pools with hatches and seeing fish rise and slurp in dry flies. Harmans is going to more of a gentlemen’s style place (they may even stock trout right before your eyes… which is weird if you ask me. Robs you of the excitement).


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

CalebBone said:


> yes sir, heard of Harmans. I would say Elk Springs is going to be more authentic. Plenty of room to learn to cast, big pools with hatches and seeing fish rise and slurp in dry flies. Harmans is going to more of a gentlemen’s style place (they may even stock trout right before your eyes… which is weird if you ask me. Robs you of the excitement).


That’s great info-thx for sharing your thoughts. I would prefer a more authentic experience vs “fish in a barrel” deal. I felt Greenbrier was like the latter. Fun, but not really what I’m looking at for this trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

zimmerj said:


> Shenandoah Valley. There are spring creeks in the valley and brookie fishing in the mountains. Contact Mossy Creek Fly Fishing, Harrisonburg, VA.


I second the Shenandoah Valley in Virginia (Harrisonburg). Beautiful country & a lot of varied waters with amenities nearby.

Mike


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Do I need to worry about water/flow if I go in Sept/Oct in either W Va or Tennessee?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

bman said:


> Do I need to worry about water/flow if I go in Sept/Oct in either W Va or Tennessee?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes check your messages!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

bman said:


> Do I need to worry about water/flow if I go in Sept/Oct in either W Va or Tennessee?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TVA has a app that shows the planned flows for tailwaters... during summer they have a planned discharge for recreational usage. Sept/Oct they will start the lake drawdowns and may flow more but they still have a mission for recreation and will vary the flow for sport use too.

as for streams in the Smokies, that is all weather dependent. typically through the end of October East TN is in dryer weather. once November hits, that is the start of the rainy season.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd add another vote for east TN. It has everything as far as variety of water. I actually think the tailwater fishing is more technical than small stream fishing, but that's a difference of opinion. The big tailwaters (Soho and Watauga) are great fisheries with tons of fish. If you decide on a change of pace and want to fish a medium size river, the Doe River there fishes well for us in the upper reaches. Small streams, lots of those too. Just look at the little blue lines on the map and pick one. If you do a guided float, they'll put you on a ton of fish. If you're on Instagram, look up South Holston River Company and also the South Holston Fly Shop. Lots of pics of successful anglers. I'm heading down there in a few weeks. It's a tremendous area to fish that will leave you spoiled.

Side note, if you do go there, look up Jiggy Rays pizza in Elizabethton. Awesome pizza and live music on weekend evenings.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

And about the TVA, look at their levels on the app but always remember that is NOT a guarantee. If you're wade fishing those tailwaters and notice: more bubbles in the water, the water rising, a rush of cold(er) water on your legs, or hear the horn if you're close to the dam, GET OUT. The water can come up fast and leave you stranded on the wrong side of the river, or worse. I've fished the area for several years now. The app is usually right, but has been wrong. If the TVA changes their mind and runs water when they aren't scheduled to do so, you don't get a warning unless you're close enough to hear the horn.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Just thought I'd add one more thing. If you go to East TN, those fish can get picky when you're trying to match the hatch perfectly. It can get frustrating watching them refuse your dry/dropper. Something that is easy that always seems to produce takes is swinging a small bugger through those fish that are rising. It seems weird because they're keyed in on something like sulfurs or midges, but a size 10 bugger in either all white or (my favorite) a combination of black/olive/brown swung through them usually works. You can make that fishing as technical or as simple as you want. A really good combo to swing is a small bugger with a trailing soft hackle, like a "partridge and yellow" type pattern. Swinging flies works really well down there.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

When we go, we’ve decided on Eastern Tennessee. Now we just need to figure out when to go!

Thanks for all the advice guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bman said:


> When we go, we’ve decided on Eastern Tennessee. Now we just need to figure out when to go!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice guys.
> 
> ...


I know this sounds like a BS line, but there truly is no bad time to go down there for the tailwaters (in my opinion). Because the streams are fed by the dams, the water temps stay pretty constant all year. I've fished it in all seasons and always done pretty well. I think you'll like the area!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

TheCream said:


> I know this sounds like a BS line, but there truly is no bad time to go down there for the tailwaters (in my opinion). Because the streams are fed by the dams, the water temps stay pretty constant all year. I've fished it in all seasons and always done pretty well. I think you'll like the area!


this is true. i suggest contacting a guide and talking with them as there is a pattern to the TVA release schedules. something to think of is that air temps may be 95f in the summer but the water temps will still be very cold and you may want thermals under your waders.

there times when TWRA releases their bulk batch of hatchery fish as well they release the big brood stock - a good guide will know this schedule too.


----------



## Inspector Bob (Mar 9, 2018)

I didn't see that anyone mentioned Spruce Creek in western Pa., a few hours from Cbus. It is fabled water and there are guides and shops easily found on line. Maybe, don't tell anyone.
I. B.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I would also give Spruce Creek a look, with Little J also. But the OP seemed to lean towards WVA quick in the responses.

If your trip was in April, May or early June, so much more water in PA is easily accessible and inexpensive to stay. I've spent many long weekends in May and early June on Oil Creek area. I go with friends and also take my daughters there handful of times. Great place to learn, bike, run, kayak, and seek history. I stay at Oil Creek campground usually in a cabin. I cannot think of a better place to teach others but the timing has to be opening through middle of June. The water gets too warm and the hatches die down. 

Rickerd


----------

